# Wide angle lense



## RaySky (Nov 20, 2012)

HI!!! How is everyone?

Anywho, I do a lot of concert photography and I mean lots...I want to get a fish eye or wide angle lens to add something to my photos. I have a sony a390 that I take to concerts since its my older camera and it will get bashed around a lot... LOL so any suggestions?:lmao:


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 20, 2012)

A lot of good choices. The 16-80mm Carl Zeiss, 11-18mm, the Sigma 8-16mm, widest on the market. A fisheye is more of a niche lens if you ask me. But the 18-50mm is one sweet lens and also 2.8. It would be my choice no question.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 20, 2012)

tokina 11-16 f2.8
sigma 10-20 f3.5
sigma 17-50 f2.8

Sigma 8mm fisheye f3.5
sigma 4.5mm fisheye f/2.8

Rokinon 8mm f3.5 manual focus. 

The only lens that is really cost effective is the rokinon which you can get for about $200. All the rest your looking at $700 or more.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

RaySky said:


> HI!!! How is everyone?
> 
> Anywho, I do a lot of concert photography and I mean lots...I want to get a fish eye or wide angle lens to add something to my photos. I have a sony a390 that I take to concerts since its my older camera and it will get bashed around a lot... LOL so any suggestions?:lmao:


Budget?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> RaySky said:
> 
> 
> > HI!!! How is everyone?
> ...



She's still rockin a entry level sony. So I would guess cheap.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind concert photography?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 20, 2012)

If you really want to get a fisheye ... go for the Rokinon/Samyang/Bower as you really don't need to focus ... though I believe you will have to work the aperture manually via the dial on the lens.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

CHEAP: get a screw on mounted fisheye lens. Sh!t quality but a ton of fun!


----------



## BobSaget (Nov 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> CHEAP: get a screw on mounted fisheye lens. Sh!t quality but a ton of fun!


Careful with this, I bought a Ziekos screw on for around thirty dollars and couldnt stand the results. I wound up having it stolen and figure the burglar probably regrets taking it. MLEEK, did you have a better experience?  I know the prices go up from 30 but how bout the quality?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

BobSaget said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > CHEAP: get a screw on mounted fisheye lens. Sh!t quality but a ton of fun!
> ...



Did you happen to see the Sh!t quality part of that? Yeah... it sucked but it was a lot of fun to play with!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the 16-80 Zeiss mentioned above; awesome lens, but not a fish eye.  Also a bit expensive to take to a rock concert and having it "bashed around" like you mentioned.  I woul dprobably go with the Tamron one if I were looking for something cheap.


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheap lenses also would probably flare like crazy trying to shoot under stage lighting. Super wides are bad to do it.


----------



## CP1 (Dec 9, 2012)

As concerts have typically terrible light for photographers, get the widest/fastest lens you can get to keep shutter speed up.


----------



## dash66 (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know if you have bought a wide angle lens or not, but I have the Tokina 11-16 f2.8 and have been having a lot of fun with it. The images are also very sharp.


----------



## 2fastlx (Jan 30, 2013)

dash66 said:


> I don't know if you have bought a wide angle lens or not, but I have the Tokina 11-16 f2.8 and have been having a lot of fun with it. The images are also very sharp.



I also use the tokina 11-16. Great lens. The rokinon fisheye is great too. Both are very sharp. The rokinon will flare a lot if you're not careful.


----------

